# New Lab results . all thoughts welcome :)



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok,
just got new labs... they have not changed much in the last 11 weeks

here they are
tsh 2.730 ...................range 0.4 - 4.5
Thyroxine (t4) 8.3 .............. 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 29 .................. % 24-39
free Thyroxine INdex 2.4 ........1.2-4.9
Thyroxie (T4) free, direct 1.01 .....0.82-1.77
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 12 ...... 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab
siemns (Dpc) ICMA Methodology <20 ..... IU/ML 0-40
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.5 .........pg/mL 2.0-4.4

I am still taking the dose as before (.44 one day .. then .66 for the next two days .. then back to .44 .......that is my cycle .. i take it 7 days a week but in these doses)

I still feel achy in my back and sides .. like rib bones and the area on each side of my spine .....my joints hurt ... like hips and wrists .. like arthritis .. which I dont have!

All thoughts please!!
Thanks
Chuluota


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> Ok,
> just got new labs... they have not changed much in the last 11 weeks
> 
> here they are
> ...


Both the FREE T3 and FREE T4 are below mid-range. TSH is also too high, I believe. Most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1.0 or less.

With these labs, your doc should have raised your thyroxine replacement. If he/she is not willing to do so, please find a doctor that will. This is keeping you in a very very bad place.


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you !!
That is what I thought. I have an appt on the 9/16
I am going to ask them if we can increase ..

I am sooooooo much better than I was but I need to do what ever I can to get well.

ears ringing ... back and sides hurting ... wrists and hips joints hurting 

But I am Blessed and Thankful to have come as far as I have!!!

Will be back with doctor's report after visit

Thanks again and big hugs to everyone hugs3
Chuluota


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> Thank you !!
> That is what I thought. I have an appt on the 9/16
> I am going to ask them if we can increase ..
> 
> ...


Let us know. Thyroxine titration should be slow, steady and in small increments w/ the patient getting labs every 8 weeks until such time the patient is doing exceedingly well. Then getting labs every 3 months is okay.


----------

